# Champions League 22-23 October



## Betting Forum (Oct 21, 2013)

Tomorrow, 22 Oct  - Group Stage




18:45 AC Milan - Barcelona 6.10 4.06 1.55 18 
18:45 Arsenal - Dortmund 2.30 3.43 3.08 18 
18:45 Austria Vienna - Atl. Madrid 9.78 4.88 1.34 18 
18:45 Celtic - Ajax 2.48 3.31 2.87 18 
18:45 FC Porto - Zenit Petersburg 1.60 3.84 5.95 18 
18:45 Marseille - Napoli 3.06 3.25 2.39 18 
18:45 Schalke - Chelsea 3.13 3.35 2.30 18 
18:45 Steaua Bucuresti - Basel 2.84 3.33 2.49 18 

23 Oct 2013 - Group Stage



16:00 CSKA Moscow - Manchester City 4.71 3.71 1.74 17 
18:45 Anderlecht - Paris SG 7.00 4.29 1.47 17 
18:45 Bayer Leverkusen - Shakhtar 1.84 3.62 4.23 17 
18:45 Bayern Munich - Plzen 1.06 12.03 29.07 17 
18:45 Benfica - Olympiakos Piraeus 1.73 3.67 4.81 17 
18:45 Galatasaray - FC Copenhagen 1.39 4.59 8.21 17 
18:45 Manchester United - Real Sociedad 1.50 4.19 6.56 17 
18:45 Real Madrid - Juventus 1.56 4.10 5.85 17


----------



## JonSimmons (Oct 21, 2013)

Where is the smart money going?  I'm going to have a little flutter on Chelsea and just because of their decent run at a domestic level I'm backing Juventus for a win!


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 21, 2013)

AC MILAN V BARCELONA : PREDICTIONS & BETTING TIPS: WIN TO NIL
AC Milan take on Barcelona in a game that is no longer a clash of the heavyweights. Milan are not a top side anymore and have too many weaklinks these days. Huge injury list to for Milan with Mario Balotelli, Daniele Bonera, Mattia De Sciglio, Giampaolo Pazzini and Stephan El Shaarawy all injured. Christian Abbiati misses out while recent Gabriel is not registered to play in Europe. A rare plus is Marco Amelia will return in goal. Barce have Alba and Affalley both out but Carlos Puyol made a long awaited return.

Milan are struggling big time and they cannot field a decent side at all. They have little chance of making any impact against the mighty Barcelona and I expect a real one sided game here.

Take Barcelona to win to nil at 3.00 (2-1) with Corals.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 21, 2013)

CELTIC V AJAX: PREDICTIONS & BETTING TIPS ANYTIME SCORER
Looking for value in the anytime scorer is always interesting for me as with only  handful of players on the pitch likely to score we can get great value. Young Icelandic starlet Kolbeinn Sigthorsson is a tremendous talent with a very good scoring rate. With a record of 48 goals in 98 appearances for his clubs and 13 in 19 for his country he is one to keep an eye on. The striker has 7 already this season and should be good value here.



Take Kolbeinn Sigthorsson Score Anytime at 3.25 (9/4) with Ladbrokes


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Oct 21, 2013)

CSKA Moscow V Manchester City:
Solid performance by City away at West Ham. They continue their stretch of 4 road games. They simply can't afford to lose this game and naturally have the quality to grab the win. CSKA have not won at home in their last 5 games. It took some huge blunders from Plzen for them to grab the win on Matchday 2. They'll be missing their keeper Afinkeev and Dzagoev for this tie. Simply upside with City at -0.5.


----------



## svbets (Oct 22, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 22/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Champions League grp. G, FC Porto-Zenit Petersburg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 65 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. G, Austria Wien-Atletico Madrid, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 76 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Coral Marathon


----------



## Vivaro (Oct 22, 2013)

Which team do you support at Champions League?
Bet live at Vbet


----------

